# Storm's story (WARNING SAD STORY)



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

So i had a hen named storm. She was so amazing. I trained her perfectly. She was like a emotional support animal to me. She was all ways there for me and when she needed me i was there for her. She has been though alot. Like the 2 times the roosters hurt her. But one day after storm disappeared i let her out. I fealt bad for her all alone. So i let her out. She went missing again. But when she came back flys were attacking her. So i washed her butt. And there a horrible sight. Maggots on my birds butt. We tried to save her from fly strike. But it was to late. We didn't want her to suffer. So my dad put her down. I could not be there. I could not even look at her because my baby was diying because of me. I know i caused her death. I know i did. I just. I just miss her so much. Storm i am so sorry. My baby. I painted her a grave stone. It's right over her. Penny's is near by to and same with fire. Also ashly's is being painted. I will send pic later.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Don't beat yourself up about it. It's not your fault. One day, you'll regret spending your time regretting letting her out and not honoring her life and remembering all the good things.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree totally with SG with what she said. 

What happened to her has happened to so many. It's hard to accept and to deal with but you know you only did what she so desperately wanted. A taste of being with her group and fresh air.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I am sorry you lost Storm. Thanks for sharing her story. 🕯


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> I am sorry you lost Storm. Thanks for sharing her story. 🕯


Yeah but i will miss that hen.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I know it is very hard to lose those that are our favorite. 

You didn’t cause this- you didn’t call the flies down on her or lay the eggs that got her. Not your fault- flies unfortunately just do what they do- and in a big hurry. You did your best by her. That’s all anyone can ask for in the end, a bit of dignity. Hang in there.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Sad story, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

So sorry .


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> So sorry .


It's ok she is in a better place now.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> It's ok she is in a better place now.


👏😍✝ that made me cry, in a good kinda sentimental way. My favorite chicken died too. I know she still lives on through her sister and her memories.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> that made me cry, in a good kinda sentimental way. My favorite chicken died too. I know she still lives on through her sister and her memories.


Cherish those happy memories. It’s so sad when they leave you.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Cherish those happy memories. It’s so sad when they leave you.


I no. It hurts. I through a quote at chickenpersoon. Man i went deep.


----------

